# Building a router table need help



## kjones2073 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just brought my router and want to build a table for it 
being that this is new for me i don't want to get a table plate just yet what would be best to make a plate for the table


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Go to oak park and check the plates out on their site. They are easy to install. By the way what kind of router did you decide to get?


----------



## kjones2073 (Jul 11, 2008)

Black and decker


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I would recommend phenolic plate, you can buy it ready to go or just the cut out piece, you cut your own holes.

Here is a Canadian site, but Grizzley in the USA should carry it as well.

http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/picture10?&NETID=1438030714081955358&NTITEM=B2465

This will give you an idea to go on.

John


----------

